# Are the SSBBW's for BHM?



## DutchFA (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi!

I wondered how many SSBBW's are FFA's?


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 3, 2012)

6.

The answer is 6. Next question.


----------



## DutchFA (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha! So who are those six SSBBW that love BHM's?


----------



## Zowie (Feb 3, 2012)

For that answer, you must go on a QUEST.

You will have to travel far through the history of the BHM/FFa board.

You will have to fight trolls, and cliques.

When you have identified the beautiful, mystical, and perfect SSbbws among us, you must charm them. And beware, fair traveler - they are not easily impressed. Their opinions will not be swayed with headless belly-pics or with claims of mediocre penis lengths. 

One does not simply ask, "Where dem bitches at?".


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 3, 2012)

Hold on, let me check my SSBBW stocks and see what I have available for you


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, just checked - all out of SSBBW's for BHM.

However, I do have available for rent:







If you got creative, you could definitely use your peepee somehow with it


----------



## DutchFA (Feb 3, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Ok, just checked - all out of SSBBW's for BHM.
> 
> However, I do have available for rent:
> 
> ...




Wow! That's GREAT! Now I can play with the 6 SSBBW's SitiTomato found in this castle!


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 3, 2012)

The answer is...blue


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 3, 2012)

Balls?....


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2012)

Super, size, big and beautiful are all adjectives. Woman is the noun. SSBBW and BBW are always and fundamentally women, so the percentage of them likely to be FFA's is probably no higher or lower than in the aggregate female population.

A lot of BHM FA's probably wish this wasn't true but why shouldn't it be? BHM are no likelier to be FA's than thin men, right? SSBBW want what they're wired to want, just like everybody else. Women in general aren't as obsessed with men's appearances as men are with women's so maybe they are more likely to look beneath the surface but that has nothing to do with their size, just different priorities. 

So to summarize, any questions about SSBBW/BBW, other than logistical ones, will have the same answers as for women in general. Capisce?


----------



## DutchFA (Feb 3, 2012)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Super, size, big and beautiful are all adjectives. Woman is the noun. SSBBW and BBW are always and fundamentally women, so the percentage of them likely to be FFA's is probably no higher or lower than in the aggregate female population.
> 
> A lot of BHM FA's probably wish this wasn't true but why shouldn't it be? BHM are no likelier to be FA's than thin men, right? SSBBW want what they're wired to want, just like everybody else. Women in general aren't as obsessed with men's appearances as men are with women's so maybe they are more likely to look beneath the surface but that has nothing to do with their size, just different priorities.
> 
> So to summarize, any questions about SSBBW/BBW, other than logistical ones, will have the same answers as for women in general. Capisce?





Yes, you are telling the truth. This is exactly how I think about it. It's only logical. But I just wanted to know who of all those beautiful SSBBW's prefer a BHM.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 3, 2012)

DutchFA said:


> Yes, you are telling the truth. This is exactly how I think about it. It's only logical. But I just wanted to know who of all those beautiful SSBBW's prefer a BHM.



Sir, it doesn't work that way. Are you expecting SSBBWs to come into this thread and declare themselves?


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a SSBBW, I know what the range for that is but what exactly make a man a BHM? What I think is big may be small to some and vise versa... nothing wrong with a man who isn't showing ribs lol... I am not someone who likes the look of a six pack, I don't mean I wouldn't date someone who had one, depends on how nice the person is... I am one of those girls who doesn't have a specific type, as long as they aren't a jerk I judge men as themselves... although I do prefer men who have a bit of meat on their bones, I love to hug and its nicer to hug someone who is softer like me then someone who is hard as a rock LOL... I don't know if I was in the 6 he was counting but if not I am number 7


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 4, 2012)

DutchFA said:


> Wow! That's GREAT! Now I can play with the 6 SSBBW's SitiTomato found in this castle!



Uh, I don't remember mentioning anything about sharing.

Let's go ladies.


----------



## DutchFA (Feb 4, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I am a SSBBW, I know what the range for that is but what exactly make a man a BHM? What I think is big may be small to some and vise versa... nothing wrong with a man who isn't showing ribs lol... I am not someone who likes the look of a six pack, I don't mean I wouldn't date someone who had one, depends on how nice the person is... I am one of those girls who doesn't have a specific type, as long as they aren't a jerk I judge men as themselves... although I do prefer men who have a bit of meat on their bones, I love to hug and its nicer to hug someone who is softer like me then someone who is hard as a rock LOL... I don't know if I was in the 6 he was counting but if not I am number 7





I call myself a BHM because my weight is 350 lbs. So yes I have meat on my bones, but I'm also tall. 
And you are a nice looking woman, NewfieGal!


----------



## DutchFA (Feb 4, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> Uh, I don't remember mentioning anything about sharing.
> 
> Let's go ladies.





Plenty of room for you to jump around in the castle with me and the six ladies! I do share!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2012)

I think size is relative to each person... 350 lbs on a tall man probably isn't really that big... now when you're a short stack like me at that size your bigger... to all the men who are BHM there aint nothing wrong with it!!! Just like there are men who like bigger girls there are women who love there men bigger too!


----------



## DutchFA (Feb 5, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I think size is relative to each person... 350 lbs on a tall man probably isn't really that big... now when you're a short stack like me at that size your bigger... to all the men who are BHM there aint nothing wrong with it!!! Just like there are men who like bigger girls there are women who love there men bigger too!




Thanks for the sweet words!
Funny in my country they call me a BHM, while in the US they call me tall but in shape...


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 12, 2012)

^^^We're Americans. You can't outfat us.


----------



## escapist (Feb 14, 2012)

Zowie said:


> For that answer, you must go on a QUEST.
> 
> You will have to travel far through the history of the BHM/FFa board.
> 
> ...



OMFG, I can't rep so I just have to say...Damn did that post crack me up!


----------



## escapist (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh and on topic, There are SSBBW FFA's...Not sure what your definition of SSBBW, or FFA is. I can't say how many of them were into me because I was chunky though but they certainly didn't seem to mind the extra weight.

Chicken Legs is really my first GF to "LOVE the Chub" but she's not an SSBBW.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Ok, just checked - all out of SSBBW's for BHM.
> 
> However, I do have available for rent:
> 
> ...


I want that castle, NOW DADDY!!!!!

'I want the world. I want the whole world. I want to lock it all up in my pocket. It's my bar of chocolate. Give it to me now!' - Veruca Salt/Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 16, 2012)

Me! Though I'm not on here as often as I used to be. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Feb 16, 2012)

Everyone's afraid of the logistics of such a situation.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 16, 2012)

imfree said:


> Everyone's afraid of the logistics of such a situation.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## imfree (Feb 16, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Speak for yourself.



The extra logistic of low O2 sat/high P CO2 is especially scary for me. Got me fair & square.


----------

